# Average house/property price in your city??



## Melbnovo (Nov 22, 2006)

It would be interesting to know what the average house or apartment costs in different cities around the world.

For ease of comparison, please type the amount in your local currency and then also convert it to $US dollars so we can compare more readily.

Currency converter: http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

average price of an apartment in cyprus is 93,000 cyp which is equal to 220,118 usd or 159,419 euro
for house prices i dont know


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford Metro area, US: 

Average Housing price: *$268,682*
Average Rent: *$918/month*

Downright cheap compared to Southwest Connecticut, NY, and Boston, but above the national average.

In 2000, the average price of a house was around $140,000.


----------



## Melbnovo (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are the latest figures for the 8 state and territory capitals of Australia.
$AUD=Australian dollars
$USD=American dollars

Sydney: $AUD 528,533 $USD 467,903
Perth: $AUD 503,303 $USD 445,572
Canberra: $AUD 488,804 $USD 432,732
Darwin: $AUD 421,010 $USD 372,719
Melbourne: $AUD 398,217 $USD 352,356
Brisbane: $AUD 388,269 $USD 343,761
Adelaide: $AUD 355,827 $USD 315,038
Hobart: $AUD 258,059 $USD 228,477


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn, Australia is pretty expensive for being a large country in size.


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

NYC:
Manhattan :
$2000+ Apartment
$519,720 Studio Condo( Basically a home in a buliding)
$932,770 One bedroom condo
$1,499,211 Two bedroom condo
$2,434,676 Three bedroom condo

Queens & Brooklyn:
1200+ Apartment
400k-600k for a 3bedroom house

Staten Island & Bronx
800-1200 Apartment
Staten island houses are 
400-600k for a 3bedroom house
Bronx probally 
300-500k for a 3bedroom house.


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

Denver

Average Home Cost: $275,839

Average One Bedroom: $1,030

I believe the housing cost, but the one bedroom seems way too high. I live in a neighborhood that touches downtown and I have a two bedroom for 
$700. It's not the largest/nicest but definately has the location part down. My source was mynewplace.com


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Honolulu, Hawaii, average house is around $600,000 to 1.2 million dollars.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

South Africa saw a vast increase in property prices - but houses are still cheap compared to abroad. Your average house price is now just under 1million South African Rand - thats equal to about 100 000EU or 145000USD. Such a house would typically have 3 bedrooms, two bathrooms. This is a country average - Johannesburg, Durban and Cape Town are much more expensive.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

House prices in Shrewsbury are a little less than the UK national average sao I guess that the mean house price would be about £190,000 ($385,000), median maybe £160,000 ($325,000)?

To rent a fairly nice but not luxurious one bedroom apartment in a good area of town would cost about £500 ($1025) per month.


----------



## Roberto-i (Jan 13, 2007)

Here in Trieste , a small coastal city of 200.000 (and shrinking...) located in the extreme northeastern part Italy housing rent is up to 5-600€/month and price goes from 1000€/sqm to 6000€ , the latter being the newly built ones and with a great view over the sea.


If you wanna check housin' prices in Italy go here http://www.cercacasa.it/osservatorio_immobiliare/urbano/2_2006/valori.asp 

choose the region , the province and the city , nuovo=new , ristrutt=renovated , abitabile=normal , da ristrutt=has to be renovated , box=parking garage...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Housing prices in different parts of Copenhagen metroarea:
*Frederiksberg *
6.115.111 DKK = 1.128042 USD

*Gentofte *
5.953.232 DKK = 1.098596 USD

*Søllerød *
5.677.387 DKK = 1.047661 USD

*Lyngby-Taarbæk * 
5.543.182 DKK = 1.022840 USD

*København (Copenhagen)* 
5.010.716 DKK = 0.9244860 USD

*Hørsholm* 
4.537.090 DKK = 0.8372042 USD

*Birkerød* 
4.339.517 DKK = 0.8006531 USD

*Værløse* 
4.307.405 DKK = 0.7947484 USD

*Dragør* 
4.189.152 DKK = 0.7729744 USD

*Tårnby* 
4.154.224 DKK = 0.7665161 USD

Source: http://politiken.dk/indland/article165951.ece


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

the Netherlands; average home price; 330.000 USD.

But in Zwolle, my hometown (115.000 inh), there aren't much houses for that price. It's more like 300.000 euro's thats 410.000 USD for a normal house in suburban area. Only apartments are cheaper; like 200.000 USD, but those are generally in bad neighborhoods of the city, and you'll get very old apartments for that (like 50 years old). 

Houses downtown costs like 620.000 USD, and freestanding houses are more in the 800.000 USD area.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Here is the average price for all housing units(apts and houses averaged together) in major US cities(CITY ONLY, not metro). June 2007

*New York is divided by Borough
*Indianapolis didnt have data at this time

Manhattan Borough, NY $2,055,805
San Francisco City, CA $999,388
Boston City, MA $797,576
Brooklyn Borough, NY $704,280
San Jose City, CA $688,998
Los Angeles City, CA $679,061
Seattle City, WA $641,770
Anaheim City, CA $599,955
Las Vegas City, NV $594,105
Honolulu City, HI $593,597
Queens Borough, NY $592,918
Oakland City, CA $579,378
Washington City, DC $567,283
San Diego City, CA $550,840
Long Beach City, CA $549,621
Staten Island Borough, NY $484,608
Bronx Borough, NY $435,474
Sacramento City, CA $417,959
New Orleans City, LA $415,776
Phoenix City, AZ $396,369
Miami City, FL $381,815
Chicago City, IL $359,026
Portland City, OR $353,016
Birmingham City, AL $324,241
Atlanta City, GA $320,422
Anchorage City, AK $313,977
Virginia Beach City, VA $300,702
Orlando City, FL $279,447
Denver City, CO $278,096
Fresno City, CA $273,912
Minneapolis City, MN $265,360
Tampa City, FL $265,331
Charlotte City, NC $252,507
Mesa City, AZ $237,730
Nashville City, TN $227,047
Jacksonville City, FL $202,080
Salt Lake City, UT $201,437
Memphis City, TN $189,832
Baltimore City, MD $174,356
Albuquerque City, NM $163,249
Louisville City, KY $160,379
Omaha City, NE $156,330
Oklahoma City, OK $155,545
Cincinnati City, OH $154,175
Milwaukee City, WI $152,525
Tulsa City, OK $150,610
Columbus City, OH $141,470
Philadelphia City, PA $136,670
Indianpolis City, IN $111,834
Pittsburgh City, PA $107,000
Austin City, TX $101,393
Houston City, TX $83,308
Dallas City, TX $81,052
Fort Worth City, TX $79,658
Buffalo City, NY $76,338
Detroit City, MI $73,106
San Antonio City, TX $70,099
Cleveland City, OH $56,358

according to trulia.com


----------



## Melbnovo (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL....why are Cleveland city, San Antonio, Detroit and Buffalo so low??? Are they considered undesirable???


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

bay_area said:


> Here is the average price for all housing units(apts and houses averaged together) in major US cities(CITY ONLY, not metro). June 2007
> 
> *New York is divided by Borough
> *Indianapolis didnt have data at this time
> ...


It's amazing how Manhattan is so much more expensive than anyplace else in the US.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Melbnovo said:


> LOL....why are Cleveland city, San Antonio, Detroit and Buffalo so low??? Are they considered undesirable???


San Antonio has a lot of land, which is cheap, making homes cheap there.

Detroit, Buffalo, and Cleveland aren't doing so well and aren't popular with newcomers as much as many other areas in the US, so they never really benefitted from the latest housing boom.

In the case of Buffalo at least, while the houses are cheap, the taxes are not.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

US Big City Neighborhoods with a Average Home Price of $1 Million+

City-Neighborhood Average Home Price, June 28, 2007

New York-NoLita $6,434,524
San Francisco-Pacific Heights $5,692,118
San Francisco-Presidio Heights $5,023,500
Los Angeles-Beverly Glen $5,009,459
New York-Lenox Hill $4,945,728
Los Angeles-Bel Air $4,620,509
New York-Central Park $4,225,429
New York-Tribeca $4,097,786
New York-Upper East Side $3,267,668
New York-Little Italy $3,118,737
Los Angeles-Brentwood $3,114,577
New York-SoHo $3,023,701
Seattle-Madison Park $3,010,771
San Diego-North City $2,995,890
Washington DC-Kalorama Heights $2,802,936
New York-Greenwich Village $2,662,414
New York-Lincoln Square $2,650,201
Washington DC-Embassy Row $2,622,500
New York-Flatiron District $2,431,912
San Francisco-Russian Hill $2,390,610
Honolulu-Waialae/ Kahala $2,380,333
New York-Theater Dist/ Times Square $2,365,200
San Francisco-Monterey Heights $2,351,667
San Francisco-Telegraph Hill $2,322,250
New York-NoHo $2,318,462
New York-Chinatown $2,307,143
Los Angeles-Hollywood Hills $2,230,603
New York-Upper West Side $2,229,917
San Francisco-Chinatown $2,197,497
San Francisco-St Francis Wood $2,180,000
Honolulu-Kuliouou/ Kalani $2,132,532
New York-Gramercy Park $2,129,403
New York-Brooklyn-Carroll Gardens $2,109,468
Baltimore-Loch Haven $2,100,674
San Francisco-Sherwood Forest $2,091,500
New York-Brooklyn-Vinegar Hill $2,087,406
San Diego-Horton Plaza $2,018,425
Washington DC-Wesley Heights $1,949,000
New York-Midtown East(Turtle Bay) $1,907,612
Jacksonville-Pumpkin Hill $1,900,000
San Francisco-Sea Cliff $1,874,345
San Diego-Stockton $1,840,839
Seattle-Montlake $1,819,800
Long Beach-Belmont Shore $1,817,288
Albuquerque-Montgomery Park $1,815,000
New York-Chelsea $1,803,817
New York-Midtown Center $1,776,415
New York-West Village $1,716,871
Washington DC-Spring Valley $1,708,286
New York-Clinton $1,697,412
Los Angeles-Cathay Square $1,678,000
New York-East Harlem(El Barrio) $1,673,485
New York-Civic Center $1,666,394
New York-Midtown South Central $1,660,726
Los Angeles-Hancock Park $1,606,663
New York-Financial District(Wall Street) $1,605,268
New York-Hamilton Heights $1,601,271
Washington DC-Foxhall Crescent $1,596,143
San Francisco-Marina $1,590,958
San Diego-La Jolla $1,580,343
Los Angeles-Westwood $1,565,789
New York-Brooklyn-Borough Park $1,557,600
San Francisco-Cow Hollow $1,557,740
San Diego-Mission Bay $1,552,765
San Diego-Wooded Area(Ft Rosecrans RSV) $1,518,911
Seattle-Seward Park $1,499,000
Los Angeles-Playa Del Rey $1,492,000
San Francisco-Laurel Heights $1,480,714
Denver-Belcaro $1,479,843
Seattle-Laurelhurst $1,471,313
Washington DC-Colonial Village $1,449,950
Los Angeles-La Brea $1,449,357
San Francisco-Balboa Terrace $1,446,667
Los Angeles-CBS Television City $1,439,000
Washington DC-Georgetown $1,427,680
Kansas City-Sunset Hill $1,420,789
New York-Garment District $1,408,333
Miami-SW Coconut Grove $1,397,107
San Francisco-Inner Parkside $1,395,000
New York-Brooklyn-Park Slope $1,380,462
Denver-Hilltop $1,379,843
New York-Battery Park City $1,374,823
Washington DC-Palisades $1,362,090
San Francisco-Castro $1,361,533
San Diego-La Playa $1,357,167
Austin-Hancock $1,338,995
Boston-Back Bay $1,329,324
New York-Brooklyn-Manhattan Beach $1,312,755
Los Angeles-Los Feliz $1,312,663
San Francisco-Haight $1,312,000
Washington DC-Foxhall Village $1,294,916
Seattle-SE Magnolia $1,294,333
Honolulu-Nuuano/ Punchbowl $1,294,059
San Francisco-Buena Vista Park $1,293,414
San Francisco-Westwood Highlands $1,289,500
Los Angeles-Beverlywood $1,287,943
Houston-Afton Oaks/River Oaks $1,283,445
San Francisco-Forest Hill Extension $1,279,500
Denver-Cherry Creek $1,267,913
Los Angeles-Beverly Center $1,265,768
New York-Brooklyn-Columbia Street Waterfront District $1,258,000
San Francisco-Lone Mountain $1,256,560
Los Angeles-Cheviot Hills $1,251,011
New York-Brooklyn-Brooklyn Heights $1,243,001
San Francisco-Stonestown $1,239,500
New York-Yorkville $1,234,896
Los Angeles-Century City $1,230,516
Jacksonville-Brown Island $1,226,663
San Francisco-Glen Park $1,221,249
Los Angeles-Rancho Park $1,218,693
San Francisco-Forest Hill $1,212,797
San Jose-Evergreen $1,211,617
Long Beach-Bixby Hill $1,204,666
San Francisco-Fishermans Wharf(North Waterfront) $1,201,911
San Francisco-Ingleside Terrace $1,191,000
New York-Kips Bay $1,184,878
New York-Brooklyn-Red Hook $1,182,833
Seattle-Windermere $1,175,000
New York-Lower East Side $1,163,950
Seattle-View Ridge $1,157,015
San Francisco-Central Richmond $1,140,862
Long Beach-Park Estates $1,140,288
San Francisco-Downtown $1,138,433
New York-Murray Hill $1,137,641
San Francisco-Noe Valley $1,136,601
Philadelphia-Powellton Village $1,136,547
Philadelphia-Center City West $1,136,185
San Diego-Sunset Cliffs $1,135,874
Washington DC-American University Park $1,128,960
San Francisco-Financial District $1,124,500
Denver-Country Club $1,120,317
New York-Brooklyn-Mill Basin $1,116,106
San Francisco-Golden Gate Heights $1,100,857
Miami-NE Coconut Grove $1,096,405
San Jose-Almaden Valley $1,096,100
Los Angeles-Miracle Mile $1,092,682
Dallas-Bluffview $1,090,504
Philadelphia-Parkland $1,089,271
San Francisco-Outer Richmond $1,089,199
New York-Morningside Heights $1,083,857
San Francisco-South Beach $1,079,625
Washington DC-Crestwood $1,074,600
San Francisco-San Francisco State Univ. $1,072,600
Portland(OR)-Hill Side $1,067,308
Washington DC-Woodley Park $1,065,943
San Francisco-Ashbury Heights $1,065,686
San Francisco-Lower Pacific Heights( Fillmore) $1,064,432
San Francisco-West Portal $1,062,543
San Diego-Roseville/ Fleetridge $1,062,499
San Diego-Marina $1,060,103
San Diego-Rancho Penasquitos $1,054,675
Atlanta-Sherwood Forest $1,054,061
Milwaukee-Juneau Town $1,050,818
New York-Brooklyn-Boreum Hill $1,043,133
Honolulu-Manoa $1,040,555
San Francisco-SoMa $1,038,323
New York-East Village $1,037,944
Los Angeles-Venice $1,037,500
San Francisco-Nob Hill $1,035,386
Baltimore-New North Roland Park/ Poplar Hill $1,033,225
San Francisco-Lake Street $1,033,200
Washington DC-Barnaby Woods $1,028,333
New York-Brooklyn-Midwood $1,022,361
Baltimore-Kernewood $1,020,000
San Francisco-Inner Sunset $1,018,222
Seattle-Alki $1,013,347
New York-Harlem $1,012,268
Baltimore-Western Run Park $1,000,000
Kansas City-Rockhill $1,000,000


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

LLoydGeorge said:


> It's amazing how Manhattan is so much more expensive than anyplace else in the US.


Manhattan is very impressive indeed. On the other hand, it is the nexus of the US economy and attracts more of the best and brightest from all over the nation and world then any other US city-and rightfully so. The concentration of wealth on the island is staggering.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

350 000 CAD or so for Edmonton.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

leverarch said:


> *Greater London *
> average = £354,529 (*$708,426*)
> detached = £718,096 ($1,434,834)


WOW.

Guys, is it me or has housing become damn expensive in the west recently? 

What's going on... :?


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Real Estate is pretty cheap in Colombia. Cities are dense and most properties are apartments. average apartments retail for 75 million pesos/$40,000 and average houses go for 100 million pesos/$53,000. Of course, there are million dollar estates and pent houses. By average I mean 1 story, 3 bedrooms and 2 baths. For example, Colombian Nascar driver Juan Pablo Montoya baught a $2 million smart penthouse in Cartagena.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Geesh, these prices are so darn expensive.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

leverarch said:


> *Greater London *
> average = £354,529 (*$708,426*)
> detached = £718,096 ($1,434,834)


Gee...and I thought we had it bad. :runaway:


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

$450,000-$500,00 for a good single (Detached) house in Mississauga, Canada 

hno:


----------



## wiggleyleeds (May 31, 2007)

isnt the UK reputed to have the highest property prices anywhere?


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

> Super-rich to push average price of London house to half-million mark
> 
> Judith Heywood,
> Deputy Property Editor
> ...


The Average for London is predicted to be £500,000 or $1,000,000 (USD) by 2012.

That is for the whole city (inner and outer London), whilst areas such as Knightsbridge, Mayfair, Belgravia etc will be amongst the highest on earth.


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it's interesting to compare in terms of "price per SQM", since there are completely different kinds of housing (i.e. Paris real estate stock is largely composed by flats, but in London there are much more houses). 

http://www.paris.notaires.fr/UPLOAD...esindicesdesappartementspararrondissement.pdf

Those are the current prices per SQM (2007) for 2nd hand properties sold in every arrodissement (district) in Paris. 

Prices have more than doubled since 2002, but they are still cheaper in comparison with Inner London and Manhattan, specially high-end properties (they rarely go beyond $15.000 per SQM even in best locations). The medium price for all the arrondissements combined is about €6.000 per SQM (about $800 per SQF).


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

wiggleyleeds said:


> isnt the UK reputed to have the highest property prices anywhere?


I think the UK have the highest property prices in the European Union (ignoring maybe Luxembourg), alongside with Ireland and Spain (they both competing for the 2nd position :nuts.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Bori427 said:


> That's in the Downtown area...


Nope, try area such as the Kahala District or any district of East Honolulu, housing averages around 600,000 - 1.2 million dollars and up. Downtown Honolulu housing is okay, around 600,000 to 800,00 dollars and occasionally 1.5 million dollars and up penthouses. And yes there are places on the island where you can get housing for 400,000 - 600,000 dollar range but they are in the far towns like Kapolei (nicknamed the second city) or Makaha.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

^^ wow. didn't realize than buying property in hawaii was so expensive. london takes the gold though.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Netherlands ain't cheap eather. I read an artical in the newspaper today about how much cheaper houses are just over the German border. Dutch prices keep on growing...


----------



## Izumo (Sep 28, 2005)

many dutch people are now living in Germany just over the border because of the cheaper houses also in Belgium. but they keep working in the Netherlands and do everything else in the Netherlands but they live in germany or Belgium. German is also not hard to understand because it's almost like Dutch and many dutch people already speak german. and in belgium they speak already Dutch.


----------



## Aristo (Aug 24, 2006)

Seems many cities in Asia are rather inexpensive among the range of houses and apartment. However, extreme and incredible thigs aleways happened that just few cities nearly fewer that 10 that is really at a high price. I'm living in Hong Kong. Actually, it can be classify to be a city in China. However, it's certainly different from most cities in China. Hong Kong's residential price is one of the most expensive in the world. This year, two significant residential transacted and raise the market price of luxury residential in Hnog Kong to another level. Both a certainly different residential, one of them is a penthouse and one of them is an apartment. The apartment is a skyline apartment at 80/F at The Arch. It's at about 5700 sq ft and transacted at about 18 million which is about 33000 per sq ft. It has just ranked the most expensive apartment in Asia. The penthouse is the a house on The Peak, it has tranasacted about 41000 per sq ft. And according to the new calculation of a whole new year which the average residential sq ft price in Repulse Bay district is about 12000 HKS per sq ft. One of the most expensive district in HK and even in the world. Beside, according to the universal report that market price of luxury residential in Hong Kong is the most expensive in the world. Moreover, price of office is ranked the third in the world. Properties in Hong kong is really costly~! It can be a pride r a problem. :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Israel:
Tel Aviv an average 240,000$
Netanya 140,000$
Jerusalem 190,000$


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto is still relatively cheap: $375,000 or $350,000USD


----------



## clive3300 (Dec 30, 2006)

Rachmaninov said:


> What about average price per sq. ft?


Just paid £5000 (US$10300) per sq meter for a house in South London. A lot more expensive in north and west London!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

How much is it in North and West London?


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Average price of houses/apartments in Asia (data is about 3 years old in most cases):

Taipei: 345,762 US$
Tokyo: 323,656 US$
Seoul: 316,550 US$
Busan(1): 223,841 US$
Fukuoka: 213,881 US$
Hong Kong: 186,687 US$
Osaka: 181,480 US$
Singapore: 158,608 US$
Bangkok: 106,419 US$
Shanghai: 102,465 US$
Kuala Lumpur: 93,392 US$
Metro Manilla: 44,992 US$

(1) estimate


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ You have a source for that?


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Melbnovo said:


> Sydney: $AUD 528,533 $USD 467,903


Sydney is an expensive city for housing. This is the average price, you would struggle to find a house for that price within 15 - 20km of the city centre, except some small 2 bedroom places. There was an article recently in the Sydney Morning Herald that said the median price in 42 Sydney suburbs was now over $1million AUD. Sound about right...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

princeofseoul said:


> Average price of houses/apartments in Asia (data is about 3 years old in most cases):
> 
> Taipei: 345,762 US$
> Tokyo: 323,656 US$
> ...



Under HK$1.6m? That seems ridiculously low...


----------



## Aristo (Aug 24, 2006)

What? Hong kong is approximately about US$ 186,687 That's really cheap! I think it's can buy a bathroom now at that price. :nuts: :lol: US$ 186 687, the price can only buy apartment offer by the government only. For average, I think this price won't be the cases at 3 years ago. Maybe it's 30 years ago or even more and more. Average price of properties in HK has been recorded as one of the most expensive in the world. 



princeofseoul said:


> Average price of houses/apartments in Asia (data is about 3 years old in most cases):
> 
> Taipei: 345,762 US$
> Tokyo: 323,656 US$
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Oxford, UK
Average Cost: £273,259
Detached: £398,911
Semi-detached: £286,078
Terraced: £288,370
Flat: £220,974 

Although the average house price is set to rise to £300,000 in the next 5 years according to the local newspaper.


----------



## Mrnycegui72 (Aug 6, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Creek,_Florida


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know the average prices in Brussels but I have bought a new appartment with two bedrooms and a total surface of 100m² with a cellar and a garage for two cars for 140.000 euro's. I live in the cheaper west side of Brussels. App. in the eastside or downtown or generaly double in price. In the area of the European Union however prices can be 5 times as expensive...


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

an add at one of the most expensive cities in the world:

Tel Aviv


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

What is that currency in?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

about 1500 USD/per square metre in Beijing, China (for regular apartments)
for condos probably 3000 USD/per square metre.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

_00_deathscar said:


> What is that currency in?


US $


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

What the ****? 210 sq m apartment at US$7 million?

That's slightly ridiculous...even by HK standards.

Actually maybe not - just had a look - that's around about the price for a 2000-3000 sq ft apartment in Happy Valley/Mid Levels.


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Vancouver housing prices are ridiculous.


As of June 2007
Standard two story house:

Vancouver East: 593,000 (CAN) 559,000 (US)

Vancouver West: 1,200,000 (CAN) 1,132,000 (US)


Standard condo:

Vancouver East: 317,000 (CAN) 299,000 (US)

Vancouver West: 625,000 (CAN) 589,000 (US)


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

The average price in Lille, France is :
-> US$ 3,895.52 (€ 2,850.00) per square meter for an appartment,
-> US$ 3,143.47 (€ 2,300.00) per square meter for a house.

I can't find the average price for a house but I guess you can find a 150 sq.m. house around 450,000~500,000 US$.


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

princeofseoul said:


> It's a unit used in asia. It's equal to 3.3 square meters.
> 
> In Korea, they call it a pyeong.
> In China, a ping.
> ...


What does the world have against the metric system?!
Can you find more simple?
Why all the feet and miles and ping and jyou?!!! :?


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

What I find bizzare is the ridiculous price of housing in Australia. All Australian cities are incredibly expensive with Sydney being out ahead. 
Vancouver is expensive but is way out ahead of most of Canada. 

The difference in Canada { and the US} is that there are also thousands of houses { NOT condos} well below $200. 
You can still get 3 bedrom homes with basements on a decent size lot 150km from Toronto for $125k in a very pleasant are but there seems to be no escape from Australian cities.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

The property market that supported American prosperity. 
The sudden fall of subprime lending may break American bubble economy.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Aristo said:


> What? Hong kong is approximately about US$ 186,687 That's really cheap! I think it's can buy a bathroom now at that price. :nuts: :lol: US$ 186 687, the price can only buy apartment offer by the government only. For average, I think this price won't be the cases at 3 years ago. Maybe it's 30 years ago or even more and more. Average price of properties in HK has been recorded as one of the most expensive in the world.


For Hong Kong (and Singapore), it is not specified whether the apartment cost is limited to public housing or also includes private housing. There may be an error due to this. 

Two questions: (i) How much is an average 100m2 middle-class apartment (private housing)? (ii) Typically, what is the size of an apartment in Hong Kong for a newly-wed couple?


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

phubben said:


> What does the world have against the metric system?!
> Can you find more simple?
> Why all the feet and miles and ping and jyou?!!! :?


The only problem with the metric system is that it is france-centric.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

princeofseoul said:


> Two questions: (i) How much is an average 100m2 middle-class apartment (private housing)? (ii) Typically, what is the size of an apartment in Hong Kong for a newly-wed couple?


i) A 100m2 middle-class apartment is quite a luxury, as most typical middle class facilities are smaller. 100m2 apartment would set you back (using Tai Koo Shing rates, HK$=7,500/sq ft) about HK$7.5million, or US$964,000. However, the 1,000+ sq ft flats in this area are generally all with sea-views.

Prices vary of course, as even within "middle class" you can have anything from Heng Fa Cheun (HK$4,000+/sq ft) to Mid-Levels (HK$10,000+/sq ft) for 1,000 sq ft of living space. Tai Koo Shing is a decent representative I believe....

Of course, the smaller the place, the smaller the price (in relative per sq ft terms) as well. For example, a 600 sq ft place in Tai Koo Shing costs just over 3 million (at HK$5,000/sq ft), but then these flats definitely don't have sea views nor swimming pools.

ii) Generally speaking (in a private block), a typical sized apartment for a newly wed couple in Hong Kong would be about 650-700 sq ft, 750 if you want to stretch it.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

ssiguy2 said:


> What I find bizzare is the ridiculous price of housing in Australia. All Australian cities are incredibly expensive with Sydney being out ahead.
> Vancouver is expensive but is way out ahead of most of Canada.
> 
> The difference in Canada { and the US} is that there are also thousands of houses { NOT condos} well below $200.
> You can still get 3 bedrom homes with basements on a decent size lot 150km from Toronto for $125k in a very pleasant are but there seems to be no escape from Australian cities.


Yeah...the expensive cost of housing in Australian cities puzzles me.

Australia is a huge country, like the US and Canada, and has plenty of land, so why are housing prices so ridiculous? I could understand countries like the UK having high costs, but Australia? It seems to be speculation run amok down under.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ 
You need to be aware that most parts of Australia continent is simply arid land - whilst the cities are in the fertile and coastal regions


And also the prices are depending on the suburbs and areas

These are example of some houses sold last weeks in Melbourne
in July - median price is $420k - but this does mean anything


Simple house in Blackburn South- average middle class suburb East of Melbourne - about 16kms from City - $530k will buy you
average house at 620 square metres block











In Ascot Vale - 7kms from city - nicer suburb in Melbourne north
$630K will buy you renovated small terrace at 350 sq metres land



















In inner city Carlton - $812K will buy you nice narrow terrace (note half of the house below)











In established inner eastern suburb of an upper middle class Caulfield North (7kms from city)
$1.24 millions will buy you decent family home in land size of 500m2











whilst in the less desireable Melbourne western suburb of Hoppers Crossing - 25kms from city

$330K will buy you enough land and house for family


----------



## Roberto-i (Jan 13, 2007)

phubben said:


> The average price in Lille, France is :
> -> US$ 3,895.52 (€ 2,850.00) per square meter for an appartment,
> -> US$ 3,143.47 (€ 2,300.00) per square meter for a house.


Sounds odd to me that an apartment costs more than a house.:weird: 
do people in Lille prefer to live in condos?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

> Simple house in Blackburn South- average middle class suburb East of Melbourne - about 16kms from City - $530k will buy you
> average house at 620 square metres block


*AVERAGE HOUSE* AT 620 SQ M?

Does everyone in Australia live in fucking humongous homes?


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

I think hes got all the areas wrong, his houses look nothing like near the areas he is quoting, i mean 620 sq m is a decent sized mansion which would easily have 5 en suites.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Roberto-i said:


> Sounds odd to me that an apartment costs more than a house.:weird:
> do people in Lille prefer to live in condos?


Areas such as vieux lille are very dense so apartments are desirable for young professionals etc and generally small.

Whereas those houses in the suburbs though they might be pricier also tend to be a heck of a lot larger.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

620 sq m might be the average lot size, not the house itself. 

That's over 7000 sq ft, still a pretty big footprint.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> *AVERAGE HOUSE* AT 620 SQ M?
> 
> Does everyone in Australia live in fucking humongous homes?


620 sq meters of block of *land* - NOT the house... gosh...

cant you tell from the photo - is that house a huge Tara style mansion?

thanks Gladisimo


----------



## staminous (Oct 13, 2003)

House prices are expensive in Australia for several reasons. 

Australian houses are 'expensive' because Australians can afford them. It's all to do with market supply and demand. 

Australia has one of the world's highest home ownership rate in the world. Over 70 per cent of Aussies own their own home. 


If Australians couldn't afford to fork out a million dollars, then they simply just could be selling their homes for that price.


Also, the Australian economy is currenlty pumping along at 4.3 per cent per annum. It has has SEVENTEEN CONSECUTIVE YEARS of strong economic growth!!!! That is a record among oecd developed nations. It's sustained economic remains unchalleneged. It is an economic miracle.


Furthermore, the cost of housing in Australia is has risen substancially because of pressure of demand on new and existing stock.

The economy is running at FULL CAPACITY. Australia's economy is so good there isn't enough workers!!! It is desparately expanding its immigration scheme, and this is putting increased pressure on available housing stock.
The building industry just is not able to keep up with demand for the ever increasing population rise. 

The Federal Government is currently tackling housing affordability as it is now becoming an election issue. 

But once again, Australia is NOT experiencing any "Financial or Loan Default" pressure unlike the current situation in the USA, because Australians having increased their personal wealth three-fold in just ten years. 

Australia is a role model economy. No unemployment, No debt, 17billion dollar suplus this year alone, and no signs of problems ahead.


The ferderal government DOES give first home buyers a substancial grant.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Average house prices in;

Sweden: 1.814.000 SEK = 266.780 USD

Stockholm: 4.107.000 SEK = 604.020 USD

Malmö: 3.159.000 SEK = 464.590 USD


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

staminous said:


> Australia is a role model economy. No unemployment, No debt, 17billion dollar suplus this year alone, and no signs of problems ahead.


You don't work for the Libs by any chance? Actually, Australia has one of the highest foreign debt per capita in the world. Though, I do agree that the economy is chugging among nicely.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

staminous said:


> House prices are expensive in Australia for several reasons.
> 
> Australian houses are 'expensive' because Australians can afford them. It's all to do with market supply and demand.
> 
> ...


:lol: You're not exactly perfect, Australia has a massive current account deficit when you look at the proportion of GDP, one of the biggest in the developed world, you consume far more than you produce.

But yes you do have a good growth record although it is flattered a little by your rapid population growth, per capita growth hasn't been quite as strong but still pretty good for a developed nation.

I'm actually surprised that Australia isn't richer than it is, you have a massive country where land is virtually limitless and there are huge reserves of natural resources that are almost untapped yet GDP per capita is no higher than many old world nations who have long since chopped down their forests and depleted their mines and who have high population density restricting infrastructure and housing/industrial development. 

Maybe being so isolated from the rest of the world is a hinderance to exports and a small domestic market doesn't provide for enough competition and/or economies of scale :dunno:


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Croatia - very diverse, coast and the capital (Zagreb) much more expensive than the rest of the country.

Took this from the leading real-estate website.

*Houses prices *

Cheapest, in Cugovec *6 000 €*
Most expensive, in Dubrovnik *3 500 000 €*

*Apt/Condos *prices per sq meter

Cheapest, in Nova Rača – *441 € *per sq meter
Most expensive, in Dubrovnik – *5 937 € *per sq meter


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Milan City condos

Lower price per sq meter around 2.500-2.800 euros
Highest price per square meter over 35.000 euros

Highest price for a penthouse in a condo, sold in July, 41.000.000 of euros, in the city centre

Villas

few ones, so there is any price per sq meter.
a villa (house) close to my office (300 sq meters, with 2000 sq meters of garden it was sold before the summer at over 10 millions of euros)


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Detroit, Michigan.

As some one posted earlier, the average price in the city of Detroit was $73,130.

The Detroit metro area generally has better stats than the city alone. But with the state of Michigan suffering economically, they are not much better.

Median home prices - metro Detroit:
2005, 3rd Quarter - $172,100 
2006, 3rd Quarter - $154,100
http://www.mtgfoundation.com/2006/11/homes-prices-in-detroit-fall-harder-than-in-any-other-city-michigan-mortgage-applicants-can-find-great-deals.html

Median home price - Detroit city:
Yahoo Real Estate site:
Current? - $99,800 (median age of homes 57 years).
http://realestate.yahoo.com/Michigan/Detroit/neighborhoods?csz=Detroit%2CMI

A different statistic comes from the Money Magazine site:
2005: $69,9000 
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/bpretire/2006/snapshots/PL2622000.html

Here is a quote from an April 2007 article:


> The Detroit median home price fell 5.8 percent in the past three years, even as prices rose nationwide by 14 percent, data from the National Association of Realtors show. The median price of a house in the Detroit metropolitan area was $154,600 in the fourth quarter, trailing the U.S. median of $219,300, the Chicago-based trade group said.


http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/04/04/bloomberg/bxdetroit.php

Anyway, statistics seem to vary quite a bit.

There have been a few condos downtown that have commanded high prices but in general the real-estate market here is grim.

Even very large mansions can take quite a while to sell. The Charles T. Fisher mansion in the Boston-Edison neighborhood has been for sale for months:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/decojim/537354741/in/set-72157600303830347/
The asking prices for this 9 bedroom house is $995,000.


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Median house price in Munich Area is 368.000 Euro. (Munich is the most expensiv city in Germany)


----------



## clive3300 (Dec 30, 2006)

gladisimo said:


> How much is it in North and West London?


West - maybe £7500/sqm. North / North West maybe £6000/sqm


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

DecoJim said:


> Detroit


I love the houses in the Detroit suburbs - beautiful location, beautiful houses with class interior design, and all for an affordable price!

My relatives were house hunting and I went tagging along with them; they were looking at massive 8,000 sq ft houses for about US$800k! [That's less than how much a 1,000 sq ft apartment, unfurnished/furnished with cheap furniture would cost here!]


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

This is not so average stat


Top 25 sales to date in 2007










Note Vic is Victoria - for Melbourne sales
WA for Perth
QLD for Brisbane
rest without state name is SYDNEY sales

There are speculations some houses are worth more >$50m or so - yet they are not on market


----------



## clive3300 (Dec 30, 2006)

staminous said:


> Australia is a role model economy. No unemployment, No debt, 17billion dollar suplus this year alone, and no signs of problems ahead.


Dont get too excited - Australia is doing very well now for the exact same reason it has always had its booms - high commodity volumes and prices. South Africa and Russia are also running record boom economies with huge surpluses, projects and house price increases for the same reasons.

This has precious little to do with anything special in the way the economy is run. And although the Australian economy is overwelmingly service-based (just like SA) the commodity boom makes all the difference. 

If the commodity market tanks, so will all 3 economies - not necessarily a complete bust, but the boom, growth and optimism will certainly be gone. 

The Australian "model" is simply having a tiny population on a huge mineable desert continent when the whole world is clamering for raw materials. Enjoy it, but its hardly anything that Australia/ns have done to be proud of. Its not like the way Ireland turned itself around.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

For city of Seattle average rent is about $800 a month and the median house value is around $360,000.


----------

